# Best value, quality wheel Truing stand?



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I want to start building my own wheels. 29ers if that makes a difference.

I dont want to spend a fortune. Can someone recommend a good quality, but good value wheel building / truing stand please?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I got Roger Musson's excellent wheelbuilding ebook it has the designs for a wheel truing stand to build yourself - I tried it and it works very well.
The ebook was $14 and the materials to build the stand about $15 if I remember correctly

Wheelbuilding book for wheel building : bicycle wheels


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I picked up a used one. Nothing fancy but it works fine.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I have the Spin Doctor stand*

It's ok. Not super stable. But it folds up for storage. I've built at least three wheelsets using it. If I was serious I'd try to find a used park tool pro stand. I've used them and they're the balls.

Spin Doctor Truing Stand II - Work Stands


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I want to start building my own wheels. 29ers if that makes a difference.
> 
> I dont want to spend a fortune. Can someone recommend a good quality, but good value wheel building / truing stand please?


Best quality I would say is the P&K Lie Stand but they want a few Euro for it. Park is good but they still want a good chunk of change. If possible I'd try to find a used stand or I have seen quite a few DIY projects building a stand for a few bucks. The single bladed stands look cool and I have considered them in the past, but never got around to it.

The Roger Musson book and plans are suppose to be well done and I have heard a bit about them.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Just bought the Musson book - thanks for the advice. Still looking for a decent (and not too expensive) truing stand though...


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Just bought the Musson book - thanks for the advice. Still looking for a decent (and not too expensive) truing stand though...


Seeing as you bought the book just try try building the truing stand $15~$20 nothing to lose? you may be surprised I was, I spent another $65 on tensionometer probably no need - the 3 sets of wheels I've built have been true for over 2 years.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

While I realize everyone's budgets are different, Im of the adage that you buy the right tool once, and you'll have it for life. So if your serious about building your own wheels, just buy the commercially available quality tools, and be done with it. For 150-200 bucks you can have the Park TS 2.2 stand.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

nov0798 said:


> While I realize everyone's budgets are different, Im of the adage that you buy the right tool once, and you'll have it for life. So if your serious about building your own wheels, just buy the commercially available quality tools, and be done with it. For 150-200 bucks you can have the Park TS 2.2 stand.


I'm with you. Normally I'd do what you say but (i) I'm not sure if I will take to wheel building, (and I've only got one set to build), plus (ii) here in the UK that stand is £235 = $360 which is almost enough for a set of wheels!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Ive built about 100 wheels with my 50 dollar spin doctor truing stand. Its not the best and it has some flaws (the runout indicators move too much) but its plenty to build flawless wheels. The more I build, the less I want to buy a different one. 

Its durable. Theres not much to it to break or anything. Im very satisfied and would recommend it. 

If I was doing nothing but building wheels all day long, 5 days a week, I might want something a little better... or more likely, Id just modify my spin doctor stand (you can thread the runout indicators so they dont move).

Id like to build one out of nice oak. The wooden homebuilt stands look incredible to me, very artisan. They're 100% functional as well, its not a cut corner or something you'd wish was different.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought a used Park on eBay.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a Park 2.2 a few years ago. It's paid for itself twice over and I can't imagine using anything else.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Theres a few other builders here with decades of experience and many more wheels than Ive done, and they've done many of them using a fork or chainstay. 

This is honestly a job where the outcome is completely irrelevant to the quality of the stand. You dont even need a stand at all (i strongly prefer to use one, but just for the ergonomics of it).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> This is honestly a job where the outcome is completely irrelevant to the quality of the stand. You dont even need a stand at all (i strongly prefer to use one, but just for the ergonomics of it).


That's not the case for me. Although I could do a full overhaul on a bike with it laying on the ground or upside down and do just as good of a job as with a repair stand it would be harder and take a lot longer. The same is true for wheel building (for me anyway) in the respect that I _can_ build a good wheel using the frame and makeshift guides but a stand with easily adjustable ones that I can get my eyes close to make things a whole lot simpler.

Wheel building is enough of a test for a beginner on it's own without any handicaps, especially when a decent enough stand is inexpensive or can be built for free.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I know the Park 2.2 seems to be most people's choice, but it's very expensive in the UK. I'm also not into making my own tools - I don't have the skills or inclination.
So - is there a decent stand that costs say half what the Park 2.2 costs?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I know the Park 2.2 seems to be most people's choice, but it's very expensive in the UK. I'm also not into making my own tools - I don't have the skills or inclination.
> So - is there a decent stand that costs say half what the Park 2.2 costs?


Wheel Truing Station

The stand from Feedback Sports is what you're looking for! It is fantastic. can't recommend it highly enough. sturdy and sufficient for a home builder. I too bought the musson book. The instructions for the wheel stand were clear, but I didn't need another project at the moment. For $60 (Jensonusa.com) the feedback stand is perfect. Plus, it can lock into the their work-stand as well if you want to take it on the road for trail side repairs.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Im a bit weirded out about it being on-sided, but im sure it would work once you get used to it. Is it stiff and workable with a 20mm wheel?


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

One Pivot said:


> Im a bit weirded out about it being on-sided, but im sure it would work once you get used to it. Is it stiff and workable with a 20mm wheel?


I must admit to feeling the same...


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

RTM said:


> Wheel Truing Station
> 
> The stand from Feedback Sports is what you're looking for! It is fantastic. can't recommend it highly enough. sturdy and sufficient for a home builder. I too bought the musson book. The instructions for the wheel stand were clear, but I didn't need another project at the moment. For $60 (Jensonusa.com) the feedback stand is perfect. Plus, it can lock into the their work-stand as well if you want to take it on the road for trail side repairs.


I'm getting ready to get a Feedback stand (this is another reason I am leaning towards Feedback). What makes this so great? I am also getting ready to get into wheel building so thanks for recommending this.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the feed back stand... I started wheel building with it and it'll work,.. but it can be a pain in the butt. need to constantly flip the wheel back and forth to keep the build centered/dished easily. Yes a dishing tool is needed but flipping it keeps you from over doing it to one side or the other ... also quick release needs to be padded on the other side as most wont clamp in all the way (made to have frame on both sides)

I do still use it.. but I actually use it to true brake rotors  works great for that!!

I'd recommend this for the beginner....

Minoura FT-1 Wheel Truing Stand


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

thomllama said:


> I have the feed back stand... I started wheel building with it and it'll work,.. but it can be a pain in the butt. need to constantly flip the wheel back and forth to keep the build centered/dished easily. Yes a dishing tool is needed but flipping it keeps you from over doing it to one side or the other ... also quick release needs to be padded on the other side as most wont clamp in all the way (made to have frame on both sides)
> 
> I do still use it.. but I actually use it to true brake rotors  works great for that!!
> 
> ...


Now that looks better - more conventional. Thanks


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I think you'll be surprised (as I was) with the weight of the Feedback stand. It is very heavy and solid. You can true any rim/hub combo and, with a few adjustments to balance it out, it absolutely will not tip. I did find the limit when I put on my wheel WITH tire, EX.823/Hope Pro 2 w/a UST DHF. But the only reason I did that was curiosity. If I ever needed to do that again it would probably be in the field, and I'll have it locked into my workstand so no worries there. As for dish, I started out removing the wheel, testing dish, then flipping it and so forth. And thinking, "this stinks"...then I realized I could get a very good reading with my dish tool (I use the cardboard w/exacto per Musson) without removing the wheel at all. Simply check one side then the other with the rim mounted. 

Also, I never had an issue with the quick release. tough to explain in words, but the 20mm through hub, simply rests on the skewer, then when it's clamped down tight it is absolutely locked solid, perfectly level. no movement whatsoever. As with anything a little experience helps and fine tuning your procedures may make it easier to work with. I'm sure there are other great options as well.

I don't mean to sound like a cheerleader. This is simply one of those time I went out on a limb and was actually happy with a purchase. I'm a very tough grader. By no means am I a heavy user though. I built three sets of wheels last year, but that was not normal. Going forward, maybe one set every 3-5 seasons with some tuning in between. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I got the Feedback truing stand for a little over $50. Already paid for itself in truing costs that I didn't have to pay. I've had to replace spokes 2-3 times since in my rear wheel, and I think that runs at least $15 for a job that only takes me about 15 minutes.

Building wheels is another thing... I don't think I'd use the Feedback stand for that. I'd be looking at the Park TS2.2 in that case, following some of the wisdom mentioned earlier. I imagine using a cheaper stand like this Feedback would take a novice like myself 8 hours to get a satisfactory wheel build, whereas it might be an after-dinner thing with a quality stand. Then there's the issue of thru axles and general convenience, with different wheel sizes and wheel spacing, to think about about in the future.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

RTM said:


> I think you'll be surprised (as I was) with the weight of the Feedback stand. It is very heavy and solid. You can true any rim/hub combo and, with a few adjustments to balance it out, it absolutely will not tip. ......


LOL.. my Velocity P-35 rims on hope 2 hubs knock that baby right over if not clamped down 

Like I said though, you guys that have the Feedback stand.. next time you throw a wheel in there for a check slide the feeler up to the brake rotor.. you'll be amazed how true you can get it with that stand...


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

i bought the park ts-8 and i like it. dont have much use for more. i bolted it to a 3/4 inch board and its plenty solid.

coupled with a tensiometer and a dish tool, ive been building wheels that have kept their true for more than two years.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't realize there were so many options.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

What did you end up getting BigWheels? I was looking at some vids of the sub $100 Truing stands mentioned and this Feedback looked like the best from the vids but not as good as the $250 Park obviously


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Jem7sk said:


> What did you end up getting BigWheels? I was looking at some vids of the sub $100 Truing stands mentioned and this Feedback looked like the best from the vids but not as good as the $250 Park obviously


I haven't taken the plunge yet. Not enough time to start learning at the moment. But I would probably buy a second-hand Park on eBay for about £160 when I'm ready


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I know what you mean about time. However, after reading this article:
4 Ways To Lighten Up Your Mountain Bike On The Cheap | Bike198
Where the guy says this:

"A High Quality Wheelset - Your biggest performance gains and weight savings that can be felt on the trail are going to come from your wheelset. All of your power goes to getting them moving and keeping them moving while you ride. The also just happen to be the largest mass on your bike outside of the frame. "

I think I am going to try to make time. I bid on a new Park TS-2.2 and made my max bid $50 higher than the current bid. Got the highest bid for about 5 minutes. Doesn't seem like a new one will sll any cheaper than any where else so ill have to look at usd ones. There are not any good ones there now.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm no pro but I enjoy quality tools like everyone else. I bought a new in box park 2.2 pro for $180 on ebay. Looks to be very sturdy. It is my first truing stand but I plan to keep it for a long time and figured I may as well go with high end. I also picked up a park tension meter, and soon a dishing tool. Kinda feels like a mini bike work shop in my basement


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a great deal! Did you "Buy it now" or get it in an auction?


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I did a submit best offer. It's was $230 originally and I offered $165 going buy what I saw others selling for. We went back a forth a few times and the seller accepted $180. I ended up paying an extra $15 in tax though because I didn't realize the seller and I were in the same state and eBay automatically charges state taxes. So got mine for $195 shipped. Still not bad considering what they are listed for at other sites.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was looking at the other stands posted in this thread... Are they able to accept 15 and 20mm axles and Lefty hubs? 

I have this cool Park adapter that allows em all. Actually, I guess it would work in the other stands as well... It was 40 bucks by itself.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I buy the adapters from a guy that machines them on ebay. Each hub standard is 10 bucks plus shipping. I've bought 2 in the last couple of years, as needed. I have the 150x10 and the 20mm.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

bing! said:


> I buy the adapters from a guy that machines them on ebay. Each hub standard is 10 bucks plus shipping. I've bought 2 in the last couple of years, as needed. I have the 150x10 and the 20mm.


you wouldn't happen to have his name/handle/code what ever on ebay by chance?
never mind.. I found the ones I like


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I lucked out and picked up a like new TS-2 with plastic base and complete set of spoke wrenches for $100 on Craigslist. I then sold my TS-8 very quickly for $50. Excellent upgrade! Keep an eye out on Craigslist, I've found some extremely good deals.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I lucked out and picked up a like new TS-2 with plastic base and complete set of spoke wrenches for $100 on Craigslist. I then sold my TS-8 very quickly for $50. Excellent upgrade! Keep an eye out on Craigslist, I've found some extremely good deals.


Nice! Did you find it under Bikes?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Jem7sk said:


> Nice! Did you find it under Bikes?


Yeah


----------



## tbonealive (May 30, 2013)

*Best Truing Stand*

If you are looking for the highest quality, I always go with Feedback Sports gear. I originally bought one of their bike repair stands, and it was such a great investment, I bought their wheel truing stand as well. I used to have the Spin Doctor Truing Stand but I never used it because it was so flimsy and cheap feeling. The Feedback Sports Truing Station is really awesome. You can use it by itself, or you can add it to the top of your Feedback Repair Stand and you can true the wheel without removing it from your bike! It's super well made from sturdy heavy duty materials, and it's really affordable. I recommend all their products, but especially the truing stand because of it's innovative design, build quality, and the product description specifically mentions that it works perfectly with 29" MTB wheels.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Jem7sk said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean about time. However, after reading this article:
> 4 Ways To Lighten Up Your Mountain Bike On The Cheap | Bike198
> Where the guy says this:
> 
> ...


hate to tell people my bidding secrets, but use a site like bidnapper. You put your max bid there and they will run up the bid in the last few seconds of the auction. This means if you hit someones cap they wont have time to increase their bid. You avoid getting into bidding wars this way.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I went ahead and got the Feedback one from amazon for $62 shipped. I plan on building the Musson one if I get serious about this but for building a couple of sets of wheels this should do. Plus I need to true my rotors and this has the added bonus of doing that. Now I just got to figure out which wheels and rims to get.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Got the Feedback. I'm impressed! Very stable. I'm sure it will make Truing rims and rotors much easier. Very easy to setup and use.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I really couldn't bring myself to pay for the Pro Park stand, which I still really want. The reviews on all the rest of them had some mediocre ones. I ended up building a beefy one. Was about $20 in supplies.





Used Munson's plans for my overall design.


----------

